
Azure surpasses AWS as the public cloud of choice - zephyrfalcon
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3186756/cloud-computing/azure-surpasses-aws-as-the-public-cloud-of-choice.html
======
QuinnyPig
Ah, this is from back in March.

The consensus opinion then was that the surveyed folks were corp IT oriented,
looking to transition purely Microsoft-centric workloads to a cloud provider.
In that specific scenario, Azure is a solid choice. For non-Windows workloads,
it's generally far more debatable.

Disclosure: I write a weekly newsletter (lastweekinaws.com) that focuses on
AWS; I'm much less familiar with Azure.)

~~~
valuearb
"More than half of the Azure users were from enterprises with more than 10,000
employees, which suggests that Microsoft’s cloud is particularly popular with
large enterprises"

From the actual study (or press release for the study) "The final data set
comprises 235 IT operations, application development, and informa- tion
security professionals. All respondents are from companies with 500 or more
employees, with roughly half from companies with 5,000 or more employees."

And the actual statistic is "• 66% are using Microsoft Azure, compared to 55%
using AWS." So what does "using" really mean? For example, it could mean that
lots of large organizations to use Azure on trial/small projects, while still
using mostly AWS on serious projects. Or the opposite.

This is one of those studies run to promote a service, and it's really unclear
how accurate it is (not statistically, but logically). It appears that MSFT
has been successful with very large organizations, but other data I've seen
says that AWS has about 80% of the entire market revenues and revenues is the
direct measure of value. If someone is paying money for your service they find
it valuable.

~~~
QuinnyPig
I've also heard whispers of Azure credits being handed out in huge quantity
provided large enterprises buy enough Office365 licenses. I'd not be at all
surprised by that, but I'm likewise unaware of any companies who have an Azure
presence without at least something also running in AWS.

~~~
mc32
I've heard whispers AWS gives big customers like Netlix considerable discounts
;)

~~~
Maxious
"Under an EDP, AWS will give price discounts to large customers that commit to
a full year (or more) and pay upfront, in many cases with minimum volume
increases. One AWS partner told Deutsche Bank that they’re aware of one EDP
payment of $25 million."
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/louiscolumbus/2016/07/17/5-ways...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/louiscolumbus/2016/07/17/5-ways-
brexit-is-accelerating-aws-and-public-cloud-adoption/#796d5329523e)

------
eip
When AWS has an outage half the internet goes down.

When was the last time you noticed an Azure outage?

